# Best Soil to use for an emersed plant setup? + Another question



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Any soil will be fine TBH, you can even use dirt from outside unless you live somewhere where soil quality is really poor.
Anubias can tolerate most levels of light, even really low, so it should be fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Enstinct,

For my emersed 'plant bank,' where I grow species for future 'scapes, I plant my plants in plastic pots. First a layer of gravel (1/2"), then *Miracle-Gro Potting Mix* (not organic; not Seed-Starting; not Moisture Control), lastly a thin layer of "Special Kitty' non-clumping cat litter (the cheapest stuff at Wal Mart). The gravel is basically there to keep the dirt in the post and not coming out the bottom holes, the Miracle-Gro Potting Mix has about 3+ months of nutrients in it and then I start using *Miracle-Gro Water Soluble All Purpose Plant Food* mixed at 1/2 strength. I like the water soluble because it can be used for foliar feeding as well as regular root feeding. The plants go into a 'humidome' with about 1" of water. I maintain them every couple of weeks.

As for lighting I have a shop light with 2X40 watt 'daylight' lamps about 6" above the soil surface although the Anubias I grow away from the more intense light. The lights are on 16 hours per day (w/timer). Fair warning, my experience has been that Anubias grow much more slowly emersed than they do submerged. Below is a pot of Anubias barteri Nana 'Petite' that took four (4) years to fill the 3" pot.

Anubias barteri Nana 'Petite' (8/8/12)









Anubias barteri Nana 'Petite' (9/9/16)









Plants in 'humidomes' - the markers list species, dated planted, and soil (if different than above)


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I just used generic cheapo potting soil, and made self watering planters. A little large and overkill for the example anubias, but I used the same planters for my lettuce and herbs, and didn't have any issues. 

It took _months_ (ok, maybe 3-4) for an itty bitty 40% dead anubias to adjust to emersed growth, but once it did, it was thriving, 2 leaves a week. 

To make the planters, take a 1 liter bottle, and cut off the bottom 3", and make sure the upside down top fits securely into the bottom. Poke a few holes in the bottom side of the top, away from the bottle neck. Stuff a bit of felt or cloth into the neck, fill the bottom with water, and add dirt. Don't completely fill the planter with dirt if you want to do emersed growing- only halfway works, and then cover the top with plastic wrap. From there, ignore nearly 100%, and only bother refilling the reservoir at the bottom.


----------

